# Moving to Islamorada



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

I have a opportunity to move me and my business to Islamorada the sports fishing capital of the world and I am going to do it. Besides kayak charters I will be also renting out a variety of different kayaks. I will have a whole new website but will keep my business name Emerald Bay Kayak Fishing Charter. I will be focusing on Tarpon starting out and then working my way around to snook, bonefish and permit. I have had a great time to say the least kayak fishing in the Panhandle and have caught pretty much ever fish you can catch out of a kayak here. It was great meeting alot of you and sharing fishing stories but it is time for me to move on. If any of you ever come to the keys and want to be put on some fish just let me know. Brandon


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

I think that's the coolest thing I've heard so far this year. Congrats and good luck to you!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

My DREAM job... Well, running a bait shop, or the riding lawnmower at a golf course with free golf, come in first and second.

But Yours is number three!

Good for you!

Jim


----------



## Trophy05 (Nov 12, 2008)

jim t said:


> My DREAM job... Well, running a bait shop, or the riding lawnmower at a golf course with free golf, come in first and second.
> 
> But Yours is number three!
> 
> ...


I loved my job at Tiger Point during high school, all the golf I wanted to play free of charge. Wish I could go back....


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

Congratulations! Not everyone gets to do what they want to do in life. You Sir are blessed!


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Yay, we'll be neighbors now!


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Best of luck!


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Do keep posting here so we can see what you are catching and be envious from afar. Sounds like a sweeeet opportunity. Best of luck.


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

Hate to see ya go Brandon, but its pretty dam cool!!! Living the dream is awsome. Thanks for all your tips...and btw since your leaving can ya tell share all your hot spots!!! lol:whistling: will miss ya


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

The only good thing about this is that I don't have to pull up after what I thought was a great day or night, only to find out you doubled my catch (without trying).

Move over Shallow - I've got dibs on the couch.


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

Foulhook said:


> Do keep posting here so we can see what you are catching and be envious from afar. Sounds like a sweeeet opportunity. Best of luck.


Yea I will still keep posting some reports up. 


Pete no giving up my honey holes plus it's about the fisherman catching the fish not just the spot. I have passed on most of my spots to my kayak wars team mate Mark ''need2fish'' and he isn't talking :no:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Good luck in the Keys Brandon, I'm sure you'll love it there and be successful. I'll have to give you a shout when I'm down there.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Dang dude you're gonna leave behind a serious power vaccum to fill in the fishing scene up here.

We'll miss ya, but I can't wait to start seeing the reports coming in from down there!
Alex


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Yaksquatch said:


> Dang dude you're gonna leave behind a serious power vaccum to fill in the fishing scene up here.
> Alex


Some new top gun always shows up.

Chase your dream. I have done it all my life since 22 and I'm now 62. You go around once.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Congratulations on your success.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

you lucky dog. now thats a life's dream!!! good luck and keep posting pics!! also me pm me your spots here lol


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

*great*

There are worse places you could end up. Enjoy the fishing. Beware of some of the snoots you may have to guide from back Northeast.


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

Good luck Brandon!!! :thumbup::thumbsup::thumbup1:


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Was just there last Febuary for a few days during my yearly trip to Miami! Going again either in a couple months, or this fall. Will have to look you up and rent a couple yaks from you, as long as theres room for dive gear on em!:thumbup:


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

Sounds good Clay. I will be offering free delivery on the yaks since I have the trailer and everything set up to carry yaks already.


----------



## roadx (Aug 1, 2011)

i maybe one of the last clients to hire Brandon in the panhandle :thumbup:


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

Thats awesome dude, sounds like a dream job.


----------



## shkad14 (Apr 26, 2008)

Good Luck! I was just there three weeks ago and did a charter out of Robbies Dock.

I also moved farther into South Florida, just not that far.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Congrats!!!!!!


----------

